# 1986 300zx stalling when cold



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

1986 300zx non turbo automatic transmission when starting the engine you have to put you foot on the pedal or the car will die. after running for like 5 or 10 minutes car is fine and runs good.the car runs bad when cold but when warmed up it runs good.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Automatic choke issues, perhaps?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check for trouble codes. My first guess would be the CHTS.

xenonz31.com has service manuals available.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the air regulator which is mounted on the passenger's side of the intake manifold. It provides an air bypass when the engine is cold for the purpose of a fast idle when the engine is cold. Inspect the harness connector for tightness and any oxidation on the pins.


----------



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

timmy99 said:


> 1986 300zx non turbo automatic transmission when starting the engine you have to put you foot on the pedal or the car will die. after running for like 5 or 10 minutes car is fine and runs good.the car runs bad when cold but when warmed up it runs good.


----------

